# Odd behavior from rescue dog



## LexLuthor (Jul 13, 2013)

This is my first post. I signed up here to learn more and do not think I know it all. Having said that I have trained a few dogs and never seen the behavior this rescue dog is exhibiting.

This is a really cute Shu-stzu who was malnourished to the point of losing teeth and owned by a murder victim. So I have no idea what kind of standards they kept. I got the standard shots and the dog is spaded.

The dog is quite comfortable around me and seems fine 80% of the time. Sometimes it tries to burrow and hyper ventilates. The catalyst is so random that I'm actually worried about late stage rabies being the cause. 

I'm actually used to rescue animals and the higher amount of care they require. Just have never seen this behavior and wanted to cry out for any ideas.

Never seen a dog fail to make eyesight so much! I know it trusts me and feels safe in the pack. An abused dog will pay more attention to moods not less, I'm not sure what to fix.

The vet found no viral problems, but I know late stage brain damage is hard to read with animals.



I searched the forum and nothing like this was around.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Are you sure it's not just reverse sneezing? My Pug does this sometimes, and I could see where it might be mistaken for hyperventilating. Some info:

http://http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2012/12/03/reverse-sneezing.aspx


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Shih Tsus often reverse sneeze. We used to call it a "honking fit". Rub gently on his throat, and gently blow air on his nose, and it seems to resolve them quicker. No idea why, but it does seem to help.

Using a harness instead of a leash can help, with small dogs, so they don't collapse their trachea.

Rabies is very unlikely if you are in the US. Plus once a dog shows symptoms they are usually dead in a week.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

... The lack of eye contact (it's not natural for dogs to look at humans in the eye, look to humans for information) we take it for grant it raising our own as the dogs who get human interaction learn by being in the environment of having interaction with humans.. Kennel dogs with no human interaction they in their own heads don't look at humans don't look to humans for anything, it's something you have to try to reach them to learn to look at you, look to you for information and inter action.


----------



## katbou (Jan 24, 2012)

Our shih Tzu's do this when they get too excited. Looks like they are having an asthma attack.


----------



## Dragonomine (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is a video on what the reverse sneeze sounds like... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mfXIC5uIT8


----------



## Justinbinny (Sep 1, 2013)

It takes a long time for a rescue to adapt to it's new home. Can you imagine how you would feel if you'd been living on the street or in an abusive situation and were suddenly brought into a warm home with strangers? You would feel disoriented, scared, and distrustful. You need to give your new dog plenty of time and space and love.

When I first got my dog, she would not sleep with me. She did not know how to walk up the stairs. It took a long, long time for her to come around.

Goldendoodle breeders florida


----------



## Cgillo (Apr 24, 2013)

Our shih tzu tries to burrow into the couch or bed sometimes I think trying to make it cozy for himself and sometimes he is panting with his tongue out while he does it. But then he lays down and all is ok.


----------

